# Tempoarary Foster Home Required for 2 Female Burmese Cats



## moomintroll69 (May 13, 2009)

I am the proud owner of 2 beautiful 5 yr old female burmese cats. One lilac (Moomin) and one blue (Winky). I have been made redundant from my job and whilst I am young enough I would like to go travelling for a year. I don't want to permanently rehome my babies but would like to see if I could find someone to foster them for the 12 months I will be away. I have tried friends and family with no luck. Please let me know if you think you may know anyone who would be willing to do this. I of course will pay for food and insurance and will make sure their jabs are up to date. I live in the Nottinghamshire area.


----------



## goldlay (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you considered going back to talk to the breeder of your Burmese?


----------



## moomintroll69 (May 13, 2009)

Yes. I tried them, but they were unable to help


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Are they house cats? Do they like dogs?


----------



## moomintroll69 (May 13, 2009)

Yes they are house cats. Not sure if they like dogs...they only ever seen them at the vets.


----------



## bollinger (May 19, 2010)

Hi, have you found a foster home yet? Experienced Burmese cat owner is looking for soulmates and friends for bereaved Burmese cat to cuddle up to, and also for us. It would also help us decide whether we want to have kittens again when the time was up to hand them back.

We have had 5 Burmese at the same time, now sadly one. Let me know.

Bollinger's mum!


----------

